

Ask HN: Is there a good tutorial on using Mercurial MG with TortoiseHG? - ramiyer21a

I am looking for a good tutorial on using the Mecurial MG extension on TortoiseHQ windows client. And the whole process of using the patch queues.
======
baha_man
I assume you mean 'MQ' rather than 'MG'. I'd recommend learning to use patch
queues via the command line first:

<http://mercurial.selenic.com/wiki/MqTutorial>

Once you've done that, using the GUI should be straightforward.

